# Koronavírus Covid-19: allandóan frissülő statisztikák, fertőzések, halálok, Magyarországról



## goyo (2020 Február 28)

58 orszagnal jarunk. 
Egyenlore nem talaltam magyar nyelven tenylegesen 5-10 percenkent frissulo adatokat (a legjobb amit talaltam a wikpedian magyarul is el van maradva), keszitettem 1-et:

*https://virusforum.hu/legfrissebb-koronavirus-statisztika/*


----------



## meredeklejto (2020 Február 28)

Köszönöm, pont ezt kerestem ma. 
Magyar nyelven hiánycikk, mint a maszk 



goyo írta:


> 58 orszagnal jarunk.
> Egyenlore nem talaltam magyar nyelven tenylegesen 5-10 percenkent frissulo adatokat (a legjobb amit talaltam a wikpedian magyarul is el van maradva), keszitettem 1-et:
> 
> *https://virusforum.hu/legfrissebb-koronavirus-statisztika/*


----------



## vagotanulo (2020 Február 28)

Szia!
Ha Te is úgy gondolod, hogy a humor pozitív dolog és segít a nehéz időket átvészelni, 
akkor ez a videó neked készült 







Ha ráadásul még tetszett is, akkor kérlek küld el a barátaidnak.
Köszönöm


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 4)

Ez az információ kormány lapítás miatt, most ősszel még fontosabb.


----------

